# Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?



## Modulok7 (7. April 2008)

*Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

Hallo

Bin im Moment dabei einen zweiten Rechner für meine Freundin zu basteln. Komponenten:
Athlon 64 3500+ AM2
2 x 512MB DDR" Ram Geil 800 Mhz
Mainboard vorraussichtlich Asus M2A-VM

Die Frage ist nun ob die onboard Grafik erstmal reichen würde um WoW zu zocken auf nem 17" Monitor.

Später kommt dann ne richtige Graka rein.

MfG


----------



## max86gt (7. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*



			
				Modulok7 am 07.04.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Bin im Moment dabei einen zweiten Rechner für meine Freundin zu basteln. Komponenten:
> Athlon 64 3500+ AM2
> ...



Könnte gut sein aber ich denke mal in den städten und so wird es schon ruckeln aber laufen sollte es! (es hängt auch davon ab welche onboard sind aber eigendlich nur für office gedacht)


----------



## Modulok7 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

Da ist X1250 Chip drauf glaube ich.


----------



## max86gt (7. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*



			
				Modulok7 am 07.04.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist X1250 Chip drauf glaube ich.



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=631512
dieser artikel würde dich glaube ich weiter bringen 

also was die Graka angeht würde ich der sehr wenig zutrauen da die sehr viel langsammer als x1300 ist http://xtreview.com/review179.htm
die x1300 kann man mit ATI Radeon 9800 vergleichen obwohl früher haben die leute mit gf2 mx400 gespielt   ich selbst konnte mit gf4 ti 4200 damals mich nicht beklagen!

Fazit:   
Mit der karte wirst du schon WOW spielen können aber du darfst nicht zu viel erwarten aber am besten gehts über probieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

also, 
da die x1250 besser ist als der intel gma950 kann ich aus erfahrung sagen es geht, man kann sogar durch OG laufen ohne gegen die wand zu rennen weil man sie noch nicht sieht 

allerdinsg sidn die anforderungen ungleich höher sobald es in die serbenwelt geht, in shatrat hatte ich galube nur noch 6 fps mit dem gma950 (kann ich nicht mehr nachprüfen, da ich da nur mal kurz mit dem acc von nem kumpel war, der mir was schicken sollte; habe das kurzerhand selbst gemacht wärend er in de rvorlesung mitgeschrieben hat)

generell sind die anforderungen aber recht gering
wenn pci-e vorhanden ist würde ich auf ne hd3870 sparen (aktuell unter 130 euro)


----------



## Riddick1107 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

Die wird dir vor erst reichen, aber viel Spaß wirste wahrscheinlich nicht haben, die Qualität der Grafik wirste auf jeden Fall runterstellen müssen damit du es flüssig spielen kannst.


----------



## Modulok7 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

Also ne 3870 würde sich nicht lohnen. Da wird echt nur WoW mit gezockt und vielleicht mal die Sims 2. Ansonsten spielt meine Freundin nichts. Ich denke mal ne 7300GT mit 256MB z.b. sollte ja wohl für 1280 x 1024 reichen. Und die bekommt man bei ebay für unter 20€. BzW ne 7300GS oder sowas in der Art sollte doch eigentlich auch reichen oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

nee, also für maximaldetails und die auflösung solltest du schon zur gf7600gs greifen, die 7300er reichen da nicht wirklich

hab in meinem htpc ne hd2600xt, die ist auch geeignet, gerade wenn du pci-e hast, dann hast da was feines drin  kostet auch nicht die welt
alternativ hd3650 neu ab ca 55 euro


----------



## max86gt (7. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 07.04.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> nee, also für maximaldetails und die auflösung solltest du schon zur gf7600gs greifen, die 7300er reichen da nicht wirklich
> 
> hab in meinem htpc ne hd2600xt, die ist auch geeignet, gerade wenn du pci-e hast, dann hast da was feines drin  kostet auch nicht die welt
> alternativ hd3650 neu ab ca 55 euro



also 7300GT sollte ja reichen aber wie oben gesagt wurde würde ich schon zu ne hd3650 greifen hat mehr leistung als eine 8600GT

wenn man in wow so manche sachen aktiviert das bringt sogar meine 8800GT auf knie   

also wenn du nicht viel geld hast dann hol dir ruhig 7300GT die wird schon reichen aber wie gesagt musst du gucken für auflösung 1024x768 reicht die sogar bis auf hoch (ohne AA eventuell auch kein AF)


----------



## SuicideVampire (7. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*



			
				Modulok7 am 07.04.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Bin im Moment dabei einen zweiten Rechner für meine Freundin zu basteln. Komponenten:
> Athlon 64 3500+ AM2
> ...



Das wird wohl nur dann vernünftig gehen, wenn Du ein Mainboard mit 780G-Chipsatz nimmst, da entspricht die Onboardgrafik etwa einer 6600GT. Alles andere könnte eng werden.


----------



## Modulok7 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

Das Game ist ja doch anspruchsvoller als ich dachte. Bin gerade dabei ne 7600 GS oder 7600 GT zu ersteigern. Die Karte wurde ja auch genannt. Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Bonkic (8. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*



			
				Modulok7 am 08.04.2008 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Game ist ja doch anspruchsvoller als ich dachte. Bin gerade dabei ne 7600 GS oder 7600 GT zu ersteigern. Die Karte wurde ja auch genannt. Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.



einer meiner freunde spielt wow mit einem geforce 9200 chip.
geht auch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

gehen tut es, aber wnen man schon ne grafikkarte nutzen will, dann bitet auch was womit das spiel bei gutem aussehen flüssig bleibt


----------



## max86gt (8. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

Hier hab Benchmarks gefunden sind etwas älter und für scherbenwelt stimmen die nicht aber wenn es 40FPS ind normalen welt gibt dann sollte auch scherbenwelt flüssig laufen
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2381&p=4

 

Mit 7600GS bist du gut Bedient für das Spiel 7600GT ist zwar ein tick besser aber auch nicht die welt also beide Grakas werden für dein vorhaben mehr als ausreichen!


----------



## SuicideVampire (8. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*



			
				max86gt am 08.04.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hab Benchmarks gefunden sind etwas älter und für scherbenwelt stimmen die nicht aber wenn es 40FPS ind normalen welt gibt dann sollte auch scherbenwelt flüssig laufen
> http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2381&p=4
> 
> 
> ...



Eine 3650 wäre auch noch eine Option, wenn 60€ nicht zu teuer sind. Die ist mehr als schnell genug, sparsam und leise.


----------



## max86gt (8. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*



			
				SuicideVampire am 08.04.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> max86gt am 08.04.2008 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der wollte ne karte zwischen 20-40€ kaufen also da kriegt der kaum was besseres dazu ist ja nicht sein PC nur von seine besseren Hälfte


----------



## Modulok7 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Reicht onboard Grafik für WoW?*

Ok. Erstmal wird die onboard Lösung dann ja reichen. Die 7600 Karten laufen ja nicht weg. Zur Sicherheit werd ich 2 GB Speicher reinsetzen. Vielen Dank an alle für die Mühe.


----------

